# Hello



## Henry&Lucy's Mom (Jul 30, 2021)

I am Henry & Lucy's Mom and I just joined. I love my two kittens very much and want to know as much as I can about how they live, feel and think. I feel this group will help me understand my kitties better and teach me how to make them happier. Good to be here.


----------



## chfnas19 (Jul 29, 2021)

HI Henry and Lucy's Mom..I just joined this site as well and have already learned a thing or two. Do have pics of your fur friends? Cats are just so unique. Love them. Have a great day.


----------



## miscellaneous (May 24, 2021)

Hello H and welcome to the forum!


----------

